# Supernatural (TV Show)



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Yes, I know there already is a Thread called Supernatural, but that one is about the types. We also already have a SN Club here on PC (see my sig), but I figured we need an "official SN thread" so we can talk about the whole thing as much as we want without derailing anything. Hell yeah. 

So...
Who watches it regularly? 
Who has seen it at least once or so (and whyyyy in Hell's name did you stop?)?
Who is your favorite brother and / or character? 
Who's your favorite villain?
What is your favorite episode and / or season? 
Which is your favorite tool / weapon? 

And then of course
Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? 
Who's your LEAST favorite villain?
What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? 
Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? 

Supernatural in one sentence?
Level of Fangirl- / -boyness?



Here mine. 

*Who watches it regularly? *
I watch it regularly and I'm up to date (S05 E09 -The Real Ghostbusters)

*Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *
DEAN. Because even if they would replace him with me, nobody would notice a difference. We're reaaally much the same. Thus I can identify with everything he does or says. 
I also like Castiel, Bobby, Sam and the Reapers. Plus: The Sexpala / Metallicar <3

*Who's your favorite villain?*
Favorite villain? I'll turn them all into dust, bitch! =P

*What is your favorite episode and / or season? *
Favorite seasonS are 4 and 5. I always say "It gets better and better from season to season". 
The episodes are too many to name, but I love when there is some major humor or joke somehow.

*Which is your favorite tool / weapon? *
Metallicar, Journal, Shotgun with Rock-Salt, Glock 9mm, Deans engraved 45er, Holy Water, Salt, the Ginsu, Exorcism books, EMF-Meters, tattoos, Dean and Sam. :tongue:
Hope I didn't forget anything. *lol*


*Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? *
Uhm, all the chicks Dean and Sam got to screw or kish? =P
Also, I am not much of a fan of Jo and Ellen. I don't know. There is probably a lot of chars I dislike for some reason. 
Good that most of them die. 

*Who's your LEAST favorite villain?*
That is easy: Aleister. Jesus freakin' Hell. When I just hear his voice or just imagine it, it makes me all aggressive. He has this bad lisp and talks thru his nose somehow. GOD. *loads shotgun and shoots at that SoB*

*What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? *
Oh, I guess the first few episodes in season 1. They feel so long and it seems like it is nothing but story and no action or fun. Don't get me wrong, I love the show and I dig the story a lot but each of those initial eps feels like it is 3 hours long. Or maybe it is just because I have seen all of them like 7 times already.

*Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? *
Uh, hello? EVERY tool is kickass, Hell even the simple rosaries or so! Geez. That kind of question is THAT? =P


*Supernatural in one sentence?*
Pure sex for the eyes, mind & soul and whoever hasn't seen it misses out BIG TIME. =P

*Level of Fangirl- / -boyness?*
Eh, let's see. I got Deans ring, Deans amulet, deans bracelets; the journal / diary; a calendar; all the eps on DVD; so far 2.5GB (=6543 Files) of pics and stuff (and it gets more each day); all the music from the show; I know Helluvalot quotes and crap by heart; I watch at least 3 or 4 eps every day; converted like 10 people to fans already; have a forum-section about it; am about to make a fansite; made 1 game and another one is coming; constantly make graphics of Dean; would pay $500 just to meet him for 5mins and make a quick pic (even tho I have no money); I write stories; talk all the time about Dean and much more. Not to mention I would so drop my whole ESTP-commitment-thingie-issue and my independent fun to get married to that guy so uhm...let's say...Level 1000 in a scale from 0 to 10? :tongue: :crazy:


Oh and before anybody starts to ask for "favorite quotes" or scenes or tasks or whatever: Forget it. At least *I* can't decide. :tongue: 

Ah, last but not least some eye-candy. =P


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*Who watches it regularly? *
I DO!

*Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *
Dean obviously.

*Who's your favorite villain?*
The Trickster, even though he aint... *keeps secerts*

*What is your favorite episode and / or season? *
Season 4 had some great episodes, same with season 3.

*Which is your favorite tool / weapon?
*Dean's comebacks. 



I can't think of bad things. =[


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

inebriato said:


> *Who watches it regularly? *
> I DO!


I love you



inebriato said:


> *Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *
> Dean obviously.


I love you. Well, as long as we can share at least. Or clone. =P



inebriato said:


> *Who's your favorite villain?*
> The Trickster, even though he aint... *keeps secerts*


I love you



inebriato said:


> *What is your favorite episode and / or season? *
> Season 4 had some great episodes, same with season 3.


I love you



inebriato said:


> *Which is your favorite tool / weapon?
> *Dean's comebacks.


I lov...wait, how is that a tool? :tongue:



inebriato said:


> I can't think of bad things. =[


Well that is not necessarily a bad thing. It just means SN kicks ass. :tongue: 

We need more fans! Then we can all watch the whole show on my online channel together. *lol*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> I lov...wait, how is that a tool? :tongue:


It annoys bad guys and angels. It's a tool, I say. :laughing:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

*Who watches it regularly? *
I will say I have watched semi-regularly since it first came on.
*Who has seen it at least once or so (and whyyyy in Hell's name did you stop?)?*
I have seen probably 90% of the episodes.
*Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *
Currently Dean, It used to be Sam back in the beginning. I like Castio(?) The angel that they are currently working with regularly.
*Who's your favorite villain?*
Alistair was pretty crazy...
*What is your favorite episode and / or season? *
I don't have a clear cut favorite, Perhaps the trickster episode where he was turning into classic monsters... like Dracula.
*Which is your favorite tool / weapon? *
Uhmm Perhaps the demon killing gun... or maybe a "devils trap"
And then of course
*Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? *
I forgot his name at the moment, but the African Angel that turned out to be a douchebag.
*Who's your LEAST favorite villain?*
Lilith is annoying.....
*What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season?* 
That is harder than the favorite question.... (probably one of the "filler" episodes)
*Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? *
Sams demon killing power... if not that probably salt.

Supernatural in one sentence?
Pretty neat.
Level of Fangirl- / -boyness?
on a scale from 1-10 1 being not.. 10 being absolute..... 6-6.5


----------



## Sigint (Oct 8, 2009)

A Supernatural thread made by VanWinchester? Get out of town.



*Who watches it regularly?
*I watch it on and off.
* 
Who has seen it at least once or so (and whyyyy in Hell's name did you stop?)?
*It's not on Irish TV and I'm too lazy to download it.
*
Who is your favorite brother and / or character? 
*It's got to be Dean, maybe if Sam got that stick out of his ass he might appeal to me more.
*
Who's your favorite villain?
*That hot chick in season three who Dean sold his soul to.
*
What is your favorite episode and / or season? 
*I'm only on season three so I'll say season three.
*
Which is your favorite tool / weapon? 
*It's got to be the Impalla, it's one of the reasons I started watching it.
*

Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? 
*I guess it would be the dad, I'm glad he bit the bullet.
*
Who's your LEAST favorite villain?
*I hate/love them all equally.
*
What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? 
*I don't know...season two, episode...five
*

Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? 
*Enough questions already, the colt cause it's the only other tool I know.
*

Supernatural in one sentence?
*It's like having sex with a very hot cousin, it feels good but also kinda weird.
*
Level of Fangirl- / -boyness?
*Um...level six?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I tried watching it twice.. I hated both the main characters so I stopped. I thought they were annoying.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I tried watching it twice.. I hated both the main characters so I stopped. I thought they were annoying.


:sad::crying:
You upset me.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

This show is definitely sex on the eyes. Seriously, when I start watching it online, I always have to watch 3 episodes minimum before I'm satisfied.:tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

inebriato said:


> It annoys bad guys and angels. It's a tool, I say. :laughing:


*LOL* That works. Okay, Winch-approved. xD

And wohoo, more fans. I special-dig all of you guys. Just saying. 
And I especially LOVE when there is also guys who are into this show instead of only screamy girlies (sorry to all the screamy girlies out there =P)




Sigint said:


> A Supernatural thread made by VanWinchester? Get out of town.


*lol* Yeah shit right? Take the children and the chicks and run as fast as you can. :tongue: 



Sigint said:


> It's not on Irish TV and I'm too lazy to download it.


Yeah we already got that one figured out. I already released 1/3 of S2, so you can see the rest on my channel soon. :wink: 


Sigint said:


> It's got to be Dean, maybe if Sam got that stick out of his ass he might appeal to me more.


*cracks up* Couldn't have put it more perfect. xD


Sigint said:


> That hot chick in season three who Dean sold his soul to.


Ah, the crossroads-demon? Yeah, sheee was nice.


Sigint said:


> It's got to be the Impalla, it's one of the reasons I started watching it.


I love you. :tongue:


Sigint said:


> I guess it would be the dad, I'm glad he bit the bullet.


Why, too obsessed and control-freak for you? =P


Sigint said:


> *What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season?
> *I don't know...season two, episode...five


S2 E5? Simon Said? o.o


Sigint said:


> Enough questions already, the colt cause it's the only other tool I know.


Hey, you could always stop earlier and just pick a FEW questions, Mister. =P 
But great choice. The Colt kicks. 


Sigint said:


> *Supernatural in one sentence?
> *It's like having sex with a very hot cousin, it feels good but also kinda weird.


*cracks up* Very, VERY nice. You are kickass man. :crazy:



TurranMC said:


> I tried watching it twice.. I hated both the main characters so I stopped. I thought they were annoying.


You don't happen to remember the episodes, do you? There is some that are a bit weird for somebody to start with. =3



mcgooglian said:


> This show is definitely sex on the eyes. Seriously, when I start watching it online, I always have to watch 3 episodes minimum before I'm satisfied.:tongue:


Yeah and you have a thing for Dammy going anyways, huh? You would totally flip your skirt for them. :tongue: :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Yeah and you have a thing for Dammy going anyways, huh? You would totally flip your skirt for them. :tongue: :wink:


Nah, I'd only flip my skirt for you.:tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Nah, I'd only flip my skirt for you.:tongue:


Aww! Especially Dean will be so sad to hear that. =P 

Oh, and here one of my favorite quotes (try to guess by who =P): 
"If you fudgin' touch me again I'll fudgin' kill ya!"


*AAAAAH!!* How the Hell could they? SN takes a break until Jan 21st? SERIOUSLY? C'mon!!! X__________x
This is the time when I always remember why I don't like holidays. SERIOUSLY? Geez! 
McG? I am SO GLAD we are watching SN together. At least I can get my weekly dose of SN somehow until then. Christ! And it is exactly when I come back from the trip. Wow.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

*Who watches it regularly? *ME!!!
* Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *I can't pick a favorite brother! Thats so hard! I love Castiel.
* Who's your favorite villain? *The trickster
* What is your favorite episode and / or season? *Yellow Fever, and Hell House.
* Which is your favorite tool / weapon? *The Metallicar. There can be no SPN without the Impalla!
*
And then of course
Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? *To be honest, i'm not a huge fan of Bobby.
* Who's your LEAST favorite villain? *Paris Hilton. She counts right? Even though it wasn't really her.
* What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? *Don't have one.
* Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? *There isn't one I don't like.
*
Supernatural in one sentence? *Sex on my tv.
* Level of Fangirl- / -boyness? *Pretty up there.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

YellowBrickRoad said:


> *Who watches it regularly? *ME!!!


Yai! More SN Fans! Welcome to Coolness-Land. *shakes hands* My name is van and you are made of Win(chester) :laughing: :tongue: 

And seriously: Don't you hate Kripke for doing "this" to us? January 21st? Really? Seriously? 
I still didn't see yesterdays ep, but from what I understand they used a Cliffhanger. AAAAH! 
I will watch it as soon as I am done with raocow, which should be in about 15mins. 

Oh, and also: Welcome to the Impala-Fanclub. roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The Trickster is definitely my favorite villain.:tongue:


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

*Who watches it regularly? *
LOL I'm still catching up, haven't watched s6 yet: I will when it's not so expensive to rent at the local Video Ezy 

* Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *
Cas Cas Cas Cas <3 *fangirls*

*Who's your favorite villain?*
Gen Cortese  (Not spoiling for S4)

*What is your favorite episode and / or season? *
Still "What Is and What Never Should Be". Or "Mystery Spot". The ending of "Swan Song" is also amazing.
*Which is your favorite tool / weapon? *
Castiel! Hahaha, in S4 he was always popping in to save them. But seriously, t has to be the good ol' rock salt gun. Or the salting-and-burning thing.

*Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? *
I hate to say it, but Sammy. I LOVED him in s1 and s2, but now he just annoys me.  Normal!Sam is so sweet; I wish they'd show more of him.
Character... Oh, man, has to be Zachariah.

*Who's your LEAST favorite villain?*
See above. 

*What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? *
I haven't watched each episode enough to tell, and there are good & bad eps in every season. I haven't found a season that I hated/could distinguish from all the others.

*Supernatural in one sentence?*
LOVE.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

*
Who watches it regularly? *

I used to.
*
Who has seen it at least once or so (and whyyyy in Hell's name did you stop?)?*

I don't like watching single episodes. When season 6 finally came out, I wanted to wait until I could have a marathon. Eventually I lost interest.
*
Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *

I like both brothers and all the characters I can think of off the top of my head. Sam is my favorite brother. Also Castiel, Bobby, .
*
Who's your favorite villain?*

I don't have one. Lucifer, I guess.
*
What is your favorite episode? *

Probably After School Special (Season 4) but there are a lot, like the one where they travel back in time and meet their parents, the one where the reaper helps a preacher heal people in exchange for other people's lives, the one where every wish comes true, the one where the teenager with powers like Sam kills his family in revenge and ends up killing himself at the end, .
*
Which is your favorite tool / weapon? *

Indifferent.
*
Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? *

Dean does a lot of fucked up shit I won't get into but he's all right, in general.


----------



## theWoman85 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Who watches it regularly? 
*I did, but not anymore.

* Who has seen it at least once or so (and whyyyy in Hell's name did you stop?)?
*I stopped after season five because I got annoyed at the writers and the CW. My problem with television shows is that sometimes you just need to stop before it turns to cheese. (I mean they had already "jumped the shark"!)

* Who is your favorite brother and / or character? 
*I always thought the Impala was a central character to the story, but I get laughed at when I suggest an inanimate object as a character. I liked Castiel and Gabriel and Bobby as well... all of whom are gone, which is another reason I stopped watching (the Impala isn't even there anymore!)

* Who's your favorite villain?
*Meg was fun until she picked the brown haired vessel, but Crowley will always be my favorite.

* What is your favorite episode and / or season? 
*Season... season 2 had the right amount of monster of the week episodes and overarching storyline. I also liked the two finale episodes the best.

Episode... anything with the Trickster or Gabriel in it. Tall Tales, Mystery Spot, Changing Channels, and Hammer of the Gods.

* Which is your favorite tool / weapon? 
*John's Diary... I want one of my own.


* And then of course* *
Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character?
*Most unpopular opinion of all time, but Dean Winchester pisses me off and I won't go into why. Just accept that there is a girl out there who would kick Dean in the family jewels over kiss him if she met him. BUT he is a nicely written character (sometimes) and I respect the part he has to play in the show.

* Who's your LEAST favorite villain?
*The Mother of All... she was given all this hype and all it took was two episodes of work to gank her.

* What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season?
*I can not stand that meta-episode. It was stupid and I won't change my mind about it. AND the Twilight parody episode. I am not defending Twilight (I hate all vampires equally), but it was so "funny" (when I say "funny" I don't mean haha) that it was painful to watch.

* Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? 
*Souls... they make you explode if you eat too many.

* Supernatural in one sentence?* Savin' people, huntin' things, family business... and angst... and hot boys.

* Level of Fangirl- / -boyness?
*Not very high anymore... sorry boys. Bring your car back and we will talk. Bring Castiel back and I might consider it even more so.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

Who watches it regularly? 
-When the season is complete, I hunt for it and watch it endlessly
Who is your favorite brother and / or character? 
-Dean ftw.
Who's your favorite villain?
-Does Lucifer counts?
What is your favorite episode and / or season? 
-season 5, all of it
Which is your favorite tool / weapon? 
-Impala!! (If it counts)

And then of course
Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? 
-Lisa
What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? 
-I love it all
Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? 
-Love them all

Supernatural in one sentence?
-Demons!!
Level of Fangirl- / -boyness?
-Just to the point of gushing and nothing much lol, Dean is wonderful.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

vanWinchester said:


> Yeah and you have a thing for Dammy going anyways, huh?


I realise this post is ridiculously old, but you, um, do realise the Sam/Dean pairing is called Wincest, don't you?


----------



## Diamondeyes (Sep 19, 2011)

I love supernatural!! Just picked up season 6 yesterday.
It's so hard to choose between Sam & Dean, but I think I can relate more to Dean. So, Dean.
Favorite villain? Lucifer.
I watched Season 6 on tv, didn't like it as much, there was far less Impala, rock music and the brothers weren't as close.
Maybe Season 1. 
Episode- I love the bank episode with Ron & the Styx song at the end, that was awesome!
The season finale for season 5 was amazing.
The episode with Sam & Dean as kids in the field lighting firework while Bob Dylans 'Knockin On Heaven's Door' was playing.
Which is your favorite tool / weapon? The Colt!!

I hate the ghost facers episodes!!

I loved Jo!!


Supernatural is AMAZING!!
Big Fan

I have the 'Devils Trap' tattoo on my back


----------



## Dementor (Sep 18, 2011)

Who watches it regularly? 
I DO I DO I DO. Whenever the series hit a break for about a month or so I start watching old episodes over and over again.

Who has seen it at least once or so (and whyyyy in Hell's name did you stop?)?
I've seen them all, many times ofc.

Who is your favorite brother and / or character? 
DEAN. <3 I know it's the typical answer, but he's the one who is though, handsome and flirty - and fuzzy on the inside. While Sam is more frightening at times actually, and unreliable. But ofc, handsome as hell.

Who's your favorite villain?
Ruby!! And Bela. 
"You know, when this is over we should really have angry sex."
Dean: "Don't objectify me!" *grins*

_Ruby: And it is written, that the first demon will be the last seal. And you busted her open, now guess who's coming to dinner._
_Sam: Oh my god._
_Ruby: Guess again!_


What is your favorite episode and / or season? 
Hard to choose one, but I'll give it a shot. Season 3, Episode 3: Bad day at black rock. LOVE it, funny as hell. Or the one with the trickster. My favourite season? Impossible to choose one. Either season 3 or 4, or perhaps 7 or 8. Sometimes these episodes comes along that leaves me with a sixpack after I've watched them.

Which is your favorite tool / weapon? 
Ruby's knife? Can kill almost anything, it seems...

Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? 
Their steph-brother Adam. I just don't like him. Especially not when he becomes Michael's seal.

Who's your LEAST favorite villain?
Zachariah.

What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? 
The episodes which were, well... A little bit too supernatural. Season 6, I think it was.

Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? 
The normal guns that doesn't work ofc.

Supernatural in one sentence?
Level of Fangirl- / -boyness?
Like as obsessive you can be without being ill from it? Yeah


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Ah, yep. Big Winchester fan here. 
I'm not going to answer the questionnaire because I've only watched up to season 6, but a mate of mine owns the box sets so I'm planning on borrowing them sometime soon and catching up. I do enjoy it, though.


----------



## Aldehyde1612 (Jan 13, 2010)

*I searched for this! *

Who watches it regularly? Ohmygod, YES! OVER HERE! 

Who has seen it at least once or so (and whyyyy in Hell's name did you stop?)?
yes, I've seen it atleast once... I'VE SEEN THEM ALL! 

Who is your favorite brother and / or character? 
Gah, how can you choose? They both have their pros and cons. Sammy's adorable, kind and a walking encylcopedia of weirdness, and thats why I love him... but I'd have to say, I'd pick Dean by a little tiny bit over him. Deans devotion, strength and uggh, his music and humour! ...plus Sam can be a bit of a pussy sometimes. lol. 

Who's your favorite villain?
Lucifer? I like Pelligrino  ... and also Zachariah, haha. people are always confused by this answer, but I loved watching Dean insult him. 

What is your favorite episode and / or season? 
ohhh, this is hard too! Episodes, I've always said the ones with the trickster or ghostfacers in them, cause they're always a good mix of funny. But I really like the episodes that have those flashbacks and/or time travel, and the heaven ep. so good. 
Season wise, probably say seasons 2 and 3 and 1, then 4, 5 and 8, 7 then lastly 6. 

Which is your favorite tool / weapon? 
Got salt? haha, I want a t-shirt with that. But uhm, probably the colt? or one of them angel daggers?

Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? 
Adam, didn't like the story of John keeping it a secret from the boys. And I could not stand Anna for some reason. 

Who's your LEAST favorite villain?
Dick Roman's side kick guy, didn't even bother remembering his name? And Lillith got a bit annoying. 

What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? 
Season 6... 'nuff said. 

Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? 
not sure???

Supernatural in one sentence?
GREATEST SHOW EVER!!!!

Level of Fangirl- / -boyness? I don't like the term fangirl cause it makes it seem like your only obsessing over the show for the boys, but its come to the point people don't even bother telling me to stop talking about supernatural anymore cause they know I wont.  so I guess, high levels of fangirling.


----------



## Morrissey (Feb 17, 2013)

Can I please hug every single one of you? )

*Who watches it regularly?* I DO!!!
*Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *I love both Sam and Dean equally, but I think my favourite character is Castiel.
*Who's your favorite villain?* Lucifer! He was absolutely phenomenal.
*What is your favorite episode and / or season?* Favourite episode- unable to choose. Favourite season- tough decision, but I'm going to say season 3.
*Which is your favorite tool / weapon?* Does John's journal or the Impala count as tools?

And then of course
*Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character?* I strongly disliked Ruby in season 4.
*Who's your LEAST favorite villain?* Lilith.
*What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season?* Least favourite season would be the 8th one.
*Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon?* Dean's Purgatory Blade.

*Supernatural in one sentence:* I love it more than Dean loves pie.
*Level of fangirl:* on a scale 1-10 I'd say about 8-9.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

*Who watches it regularly?* me 
*Who is your favorite brother and / or character?* Favorite brother is Dean, definitely. I can relate to him better. Favorite overall character, though? Castiel. Absolutely. Hands down. I fucking love him.
*Who's your favorite villain?* I actually quite like Crowley.
*What is your favorite episode and / or season?* I liked the episode where they went to the alternate universe where they were these weird actors named Jensen and Jared.  I just thought that was so genius.
*Which is your favorite tool / weapon?* The Colt. Obviously.

*Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character?* I can't really think of many characters that I don't like... I guess that one girl who went blind and then died. I didn't like her.
*Who's your LEAST favorite villain? *Ruby. Even when we thought she was being good, she was annoying. I hated her.
*What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season?* You know, I started watching the show less than a year ago, so even though I'm caught up now, I watched it really quickly. So the seasons all kind of blend together for me. It's hard to pick a favorite or least favorite.
*Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon?* THE ANGEL KNIFE D:

*Supernatural in one sentence?* Thanks for teaching me that I'm still scared of the dark. -__-
*Level of Fangirlness?* UH LIKE A THOUSAND


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Who watches it regularly? 
Not me. I'm watching Breaking Bad atm. But, I shall resume, once I finish BB.
Who has seen it at least once or so (and whyyyy in Hell's name did you stop?)?
meeee
Who is your favorite brother and / or character? 
Dean!
Who's your favorite villain?
Yellow-eyed demon?
What is your favorite episode and / or season? 
Tall Tales, or Nightshifter 
Which is your favorite tool / weapon? 
Shovel?

And then of course
Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? 
I don't really have one.
Who's your LEAST favorite villain?
Don't really have one.
What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? 
Bugs. That was awful.
Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? 
Dunno 

Supernatural in one sentence?
PUDDING.
Level of Fangirl- / -boyness?
Not that high. 6/10


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

_Who watches it regularly?_ Hii. :] Over here. 
_Who is your favorite brother and / or character?_ Obviously Dean. I mean... Come on! He is awesome. 
_Who's your favorite villain?_ Ruby (Katie Cassidy version). 
_What is your favorite episode and / or season?_ All of the seasons and episodes are incredible. 
_Which is your favorite tool / weapon?_ Hmm. Devil's trap? 
_Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character?_ Probably Sam. He can be extremely annoying at times. Haha. *No offense, Jared Padalecki, you are great.*


----------



## Sag (Jan 31, 2016)

*Who watches it regularly? *

Netflix does not have season 11

*Who is your favorite brother and / or character? *

Dean, he's always there and have only done slip ups when he isen't himself, Sam has done many wrongs even when he was himself 

Favorite character Benny without a doubt and I really love Garth 

*Who's your favorite villain?*

Michael he's so badass

*What is your favorite episode and / or season? *

Season 4 I think it was, when Dean comes back from hell and returns to Bobby then Sam. and Castiels introduction is the most badass ever

Favorite season is season 5 without a doubt 

*Which is your favorite tool / weapon? *

Crowleys gun

*And then of course
Who is your LEAST favorite brother and / or character? *

Sam and Rowena, Rowena is a very good character and are so provoking I absolutely can't stand her

*Who's your LEAST favorite villain?*

Ruby or Rowena 

*What is your LEAST favorite episode and / or season? *

Season 10, diden't really happen much execpt Dean killed death

*Which is your LEAST favorite tool / weapon? *

Ruby's Knife, why a knife and not a sword 

*Supernatural in one sentence?*

Can't be described


----------

